# 8 simple steps for a better vocal mix



## DanielOutro (May 25, 2017)

Hey!

We've put together a step-by-step guide to mixing vocals - hope you like it 

*8 Simple Steps to Mixing Vocals Like a Pro*


----------



## Arnel007 (May 26, 2017)

DanielOutro said:


> Hey!
> 
> We've put together a step-by-step guide to mixing vocals - hope you like it
> 
> *8 Simple Steps to Mixing Vocals Like a Pro*


Really niiiice!!! Very helpful!!! Thank you so much and Congrat!!!


----------

